# John Wick - Exklusiver Clip "Jimmy the Policeman"



## FlorianStangl (16. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *John Wick - Exklusiver Clip "Jimmy the Policeman"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: John Wick - Exklusiver Clip "Jimmy the Policeman"


----------



## boyclar (16. Januar 2015)

Ich freue mich auf jeden Film wo er mitspielt, leider sind aber der großteil dieser Filme ein flopp...


----------



## Celerex (16. Januar 2015)

boyclar schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf jeden Film wo er mitspielt, leider sind aber der großteil dieser Filme ein flopp...



Dann kannst du dich auf John Wick richtig freuen. Habe bisher von Filmkennern nur gutes gehört und auch Keanu Reeves soll zur Abwechslung eine gute Show abliefern. Ich freu mich schon sehr auf das Kinorelease. Soll für Fans von Equializer sehr zu empfehlen sein und den fand ich in seinem Genre ziemlich gut.


----------



## kidou1304 (17. Januar 2015)

freu mich auch auf den Film..seh den Typen gern, aber leider sind nur wenige seiner Filme auch wirklich gut


----------

